# Show off your setup!



## WOODCH (Jan 20, 2016)

So anyone who has their own setup will probably love lifting in there, so I thought I'd set up a place to share our spaces!



http://imgur.com/V8pOO


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Macky1986 (Feb 10, 2014)

View attachment IMG_5968.JPG


View attachment IMG_5975.JPG


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

nice ! where did you get your gear from ?


----------



## Macky1986 (Feb 10, 2014)

supertesty said:


> nice ! where did you get your gear from ?


 Not sure if you mean me or OP but I got mine from Powerhouse Fitness, cracking gear but terrible customer service.

Got my gear in dribs and drabs then my weight tree never arrived. After complaining several times my original one arrived then another one a few days later which I sold.


----------



## Vern (Dec 5, 2017)

Since others have shown their nicely set out gym I thought I will show mine complete with half finished live rat trap. Everything is there diy pull down decent bar bell hex dumbblls 3kg-50kg sit dumbbll rack, diy squat cage, diy incline bench, diy hex bar stall mats 210 kg bumpers, I have a leg extension and a diy chin dip station, started work on the house so everything has ended up in the garage


----------



## owas (Sep 6, 2011)

Quite proud of mine


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Vern said:


> Since others have shown their nicely set out gym I thought I will show mine complete with half finished live rat trap. Everything is there diy pull down decent bar bell hex dumbblls 3kg-50kg sit dumbbll rack, diy squat cage, diy incline bench, diy hex bar stall mats 210 kg bumpers, I have a leg extension and a diy chin dip station, started work on the house so everything has ended up in the garage
> 
> View attachment 148795


 Lucky kid. :thumbup1:


----------

